# Question about rear screen FX



## JohnA (Jan 21, 2010)

Greetings,

I would welcome anyone's suggestions/input regarding materials to project gobos onto, given that the gobo projector is hung on the furthest upstage LX, AND the image is being rear projected onto the suggested material/fabric--which would be hung on a downstage pipe. The gobo pattern would be a swirling galaxy, but would not necessarily have to be in sharp focus. The overall size is somewhat flexible. The material should be at least 84in wide (could be up to 120in wide) ; overall height can range from 108-120 in. Only interested in the material at this point; am willing to fabricate a mount system/stand. Light weight material desirable. Budget is $150 (or less). I have seen suggestions of spandex or lycra--any opinions on these? What have others tried? Thanks.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 21, 2010)

Re-usable or one show use? if one show use. i have seen wax paper work really well for that purpose.


----------



## JohnA (Jan 21, 2010)

I would prefer a re-usable product. Thanks.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 22, 2010)

Rosco Screens
Gerriets
Rose Brand

Shower Curtain Lining as Rear Projection Screen? - Backyard Theater Forums


----------

